

UK Universities forge MOOC alliance & launch with 20 free courses - mwillmott
https://www.futurelearn.com

======
lifebeyondfife
I just came to post this link myself so I'll +1 instead. Really glad to see
this happening - I recently blogged about how financially unsustainable the
future of the current UK university system is and how MOOCs are the future
[http://lifebeyondfife.com/the-future-of-
education/](http://lifebeyondfife.com/the-future-of-education/)

